# The Mötley Crüze



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Figured I'd start a project thread, now that I'm starting to customize my '13 1.8 LS. Since my car is the most common color (Blue Topaz metallic) I figured it was time to make this thing unique.

To do list:
Concept X front bumper cover. -on order
Concept X side skirts
GT racing Rear Bumper
Rear spoiler
performance tune
strut bars front and rear
rims and tires
Flowmaster exhaust
Cold Air Intake
ZZP Headers
Retro style Black racing stripes with red pinstriping
paint interior plastic trim
make front vanity plate out of my signature

My goal is to give this car a retro 1980's look. Might use red reflective pinstriping to give it a TRON theme!


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

My concept X bumper FINALLY got here today! It wasnt quite as well made as I was expecting. Looks like its going to need quite a bit of sanding and filling to get rid of some of the pinholes and runs in the primer they dlapped on there. I do like the fact that the mesh grille is metal instead of plastic, so Ill be able to take it off and paint it separately from the bumper. I'm hoping to have it mounted this week and maybe by next weekend it will be painted


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Got my K&N drop in air filter today, unfortunately my cruze is in the body shop getting the dent pounded out of my front bumper cover so I won't be able to install it yet. I will tide you guys over with a pic of the new hubcaps I picked up last weekend though! These are only temporary until I can get some actual rims, but I wanted to try the style out before I forked out $600 on the real thing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Those look sharp, especially with the paint job. :goodjob:


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Got my car back from the body shop and installed my K&N air filter yesterday, no more ugly dent on my front bumper


----------

